# new sig...



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

what do you think lol


----------



## JPH (Nov 30, 2007)

sig of the year.

christmas it up a lil bit, yo


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

how about this ?


----------



## Shinji (Nov 30, 2007)

=O whats that tree doing to that cat?!  a bit too small maybe?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

i cant make it any bigger then 400x100


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

how about this ?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 30 2007 said:


> how about this ?



Win. The other one looked weird with the tree behind the cat haha.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it. But you should throw your other new aliases in as well. CheekyChimp, BoneWanker, and KnobGobbler.


----------

